# Sniper ghost warrior invalid cd key bei gamersgate



## Speedyviper666 (12. Juli 2010)

hallo,
ich habe mir gestern bei gamersgate sniper ghost warrior geholt einzelspieler läuft perfekt nur im multi da kommt immer die meldung invalid cd key

und so will ich euch fragen habt ihr es auch bei gamersgate gekauft? wenn ja wie habt ihr den multi zum laufen gebracht?  

weil das ist ja die steamlose version find steam kacke aber das ist ja noch beschissener

im vorraus danke für die hilfe


----------



## Worrel (12. Juli 2010)

Wegen einem ungültigen CD Key würde ich mich erst mal an den Support wenden: http://www.gamersgate.com/support


----------



## Speedyviper666 (12. Juli 2010)

in der anleitung steht das:

Quick Fix for multiplayer, download the sniper.reg file, open in 
notepad, replace XXXXX-XXXXX-XXXXX-XXXXX-XXXXX with your multiplayer 
serial (The second serial for this game), save and run the sniper.reg 
file.
aber das funkt nicht   

hab den support informiert hoffe die antworten 

bin für weitere hilfe sehr dankbar


----------

